# Störe verheddert



## Koiliebhaber1995 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

Heute sind 2 meiner __ Störe gestorben hatten aber keinerwegs Verletzungen etc. und krank waren sie glaube ich auch nicht da sie schon 2 Monate in meinem Teich gelebt haben. Ich denke eher dass sie sich in der __ Wasserpest verheddert haben und sich mit eigener Kraft nicht mehr retten konnten, da sie nur 25 cm groß waren. Heute fand ich sie oben an den Seerosen...tot. Ich wollte fragen was ich dagegen machen könnte mein Teich hat 9000 Liter. Weiß aber nicht genau wie groß er in m2 ist. Jetzt bitte nicht wieder anfangen zu schimpfen dass der Teich zu klein ist.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

Schimpfen? Heulen könnt ich.

9000 Liter. Und Du hast wahrscheinlich noch mehr Störe oder? Störe können nicht rückwärts schwimmen. Wenn sie sich in Pflanzengewucher verheddern, war es das. Störe brauchen megaviel Platz zum Schwimmen. 

Und den Rest verkneif ich mir jetzt. Auch wenn es schwerfällt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

hi


> Und den Rest verkneif ich mir jetzt. Auch wenn es schwerfällt.



das seh ich auch so.

hoffentlich wars keine sauerstoffmangel.:?


----------



## newbee (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Störe verheddert*

Was soll man denn dazu noch sagen?????
Ich kann Blumenelse nur recht geben.
Was das Schimpfen betrifft....was erwartest Du für Antworten 

Ach halb so schlimm hole dir halt nochmal zwei oder was.
Ich könnte gerade





blumenelse schrieb:


> Schimpfen? Heulen könnt ich.
> 
> 9000 Liter. Und Du hast wahrscheinlich noch mehr Störe oder? Störe können nicht rückwärts schwimmen. Wenn sie sich in Pflanzengewucher verheddern, war es das. Störe brauchen megaviel Platz zum Schwimmen.
> 
> Und den Rest verkneif ich mir jetzt. Auch wenn es schwerfällt.


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

Nein, das waren die einzigsten Störe im Teich


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

ok, ohne schimpfen.

Bitte setz da keine Störe mehr rein,
der Teich ist dafür einfach zu klein.

Eine Ursache für den schmerzlichen Tod
der beiden die man als Lösungsansatz
verwenden kann um wieder welche
einzusetzen gibt es nicht.

Entweder Störgerecht (falls sowas überhaupt
möglich ist :crazy) bauen oder sein lassen.

Gehts den Kois noch gut? Wieviele sinds denn
und wie groß?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

Ja ok ich hatte auch nicht vor weitere Störe reinzusetzen. Also den Kois geht es in meinen Augen gut. Kann halt net die Sicht von den Fischen sehen, aber die Kois brauchen ja nicht soviel Freiraum wie die Störe. Also wir haben 5 Kois drinne. Einer 40 cm, ca. 20 cm, ca. 20 cm, 25, ca. 20cm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*



Koiliebhaber1995 schrieb:


> Also wir haben 5 Kois drinne. Einer 40 cm, ca. 20 cm, ca. 20 cm, 25, ca. 20cm



OK, 
das mit den Stören war eine ganz dumme Idee, aber ich denke das weiß du jetzt selber.
Mit den Koi sehe ich kein Problem, solange es nicht mehr werden.

Wasserwerte ?


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

Also nicht mehr als 5 Kois im Teich? Ein paar kleine Goldfische sind nämlich auch dabei. 1 Frosch oben am Teich der 1000 Liter hat und der einen Bachlauf enthält der in den großen Teich führt. Dann im Hauptteich noch 2 __ Frösche die immer auf Steinen oder an Pflanzen ihre Zeit verbringen und manchmal auch in den oberen Teich wandern. 

Die Wasserwerte weiß ich nicht müsst ich eigentlich mal überprüfen. Also ich kann nur sagen das, dass Wasser weder braun noch grün ist. Es ist glas klar sauber.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*



Koiliebhaber1995 schrieb:


> dass Wasser weder braun noch grün ist. Es ist glas klar sauber.



Das hat leider nichts zu sagen


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

Servus (HierkönntedeinNamestehen)

Die __ Frösche sind für deinen Teich unbedenklich 

Ach ja, 

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

Wie meinst du das mit unbedenklich? Und wieviele Kois können in meinem 9.000 Liter Teich ungefähr leben? Hab hier mal 1 Bild von meinem größten Koi bei der Ankunft  Vielleicht könnt ihr auch irgendeine Krankheit erkennen.

PS: Beide Kois sind aus Israel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

Hübsche Koi 

Aber mehr als deine 5 Koi solltest du bei 9000 Litern nicht einsetzen, schreib doch mal ein paar Worte zu deiner Technik, im Profil steht Filter und Pumpe  Ist ja nicht so Aussagekräftig


----------



## SteffiB (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

Man sagt doch, man soll mindestens 1,5 Kubik pro Koi rechnen. Bei der Größe würde ich auch keinen weiteren mehr reinsetzen, schon gar nicht, wenn du keinen Überblick über deine Wasserwerte hast ...


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

hallo!

hoffentlich sind da wirklich keine weiteren störe mehr drin, denn "2 meiner störe" oder "meine 2 störe" macht einen riesenunterschied....


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Störe verheddert*

Ja mcht schon einen Unterschied hab mich verschrieben, aber nun hab ich ja keine Störe mehr im Teich wirklich. Ich mach auch mal Bilder vom Teich. 

Mit der Technik kommt auch noch und mit den Wasserwerten das muss ich nachholfen und auch die werd ich nachliefern.

lg


----------

